# Cannot access 'Categories' on SOTW 'Front' page



## Scherzando (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello Admins,

On the SOTW Front Page there is a section titled 'Categories' with sub-categories titled 'America', 'Article', 'Asia & Pacific' and so forth.

I'm logged in, but when I click on one of the sub-categories I get this message:

_"vBulletin Message
"Scherzando, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

"Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
"If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."_

Obviously I'm doing something wrong but I don't know what that is.

Can anyone shed any light on this?

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## Scherzando (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to worry, the Category links are working again, although the Sub-category titles have changed.

Must have been trying to open the links while the Admins (or board software) were changing/updating the titles.

Cheers,

Dennis


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I have been working (amongst other issues) on the front page definitions.
There was in the installation some example articles with associated categories which were not necessarily pertinent to Sax on the Web.

If you have any suggestions, I am listening. Thanks,


----------



## Scherzando (Mar 27, 2009)

Hiya Harri,

Thank you for taking the time to respond.

I don't have any suggestions for categories; my post was more of a way to draw attention to a potential malfunction with the Board.

If I were to make a suggestion, it would be this: keep doing what you are doing, and be assured that saxophonists the whole wide world over are very much appreciative of the work that you and your colleagues do.

Cheers,

Dennis


----------

